# Defining A True Pocket Pistol



## RackMaster (Dec 6, 2007)

> *Defining A True Pocket Pistol*
> Dr. Marshall C. St. John
> 
> 
> ...


Fairly interesting article.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

You won't get smaller than this mini Colt Python. This pistol would probably fit in that little pocket just above the right front pocket on a pair of Levis or Lee Jeans.

http://www.swissminigun.com/home.html


----------



## Cabbage Head (Dec 6, 2007)

Got one of those,  Kel-Tec P3AT's, .380.  Its small, light, accurate and fits in a pants pocket easily.  With a pocket holster it does not pattern like others do and the light weight makes it the most comfortable little pocket gun you will ever have. In an ankle holster, you will never feel it there.  

The manufacturer is great to work with if there is any problems with it.  Some early ones had extraction issues.  After contacting the factory, within a couple days you have the parts needed to repair it (new extractor, spring and pin).  If that dont fix it, send it in and turnaround time is very short.

I give it 2 thumbs up!


----------



## Centermass (Dec 7, 2007)

Kel-Tec has a good rep. I still like my NAA for the ballistics. This one does a good job of not printing either.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 7, 2007)

Paddlefoot said:


> You won't get smaller than this mini Colt Python. This pistol would probably fit in that little pocket just above the right front pocket on a pair of Levis or Lee Jeans.
> 
> http://www.swissminigun.com/home.html



Probably feels like a mosquito bite when you take a round to the forehead.


----------



## frank b (Dec 7, 2007)

This is my prefered pocket gun! http://world.guns.ru/handguns/hg23-e.htm

The bullet penetrates a level IIIa bodyarmor without any problems (front+back panel).

I use this as a BUG or for pocket carry.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Dec 7, 2007)

Centermass said:


> Probably feels like a mosquito bite when you take a round to the forehead.



That's what King Arthur said about the Rabbit.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Dec 8, 2007)

frank b said:


> This is my prefered pocket gun! http://world.guns.ru/handguns/hg23-e.htm
> 
> The bullet penetrates a level IIIa bodyarmor without any problems (front+back panel).
> 
> I use this as a BUG or for pocket carry.



I think I like this one, any info on ballistics?  

Looked at your attachemt.  Intersted in further info.


----------



## frank b (Dec 8, 2007)

Unfortunatedly do I have no further info.
I tested the ammo on a level IIIa kevlar vest and the round penetrates. the performance should be similar to a 9mm, but the small diameter compared with steel core makes the difference.
Maybe someone who have an AMMOGUIDE.com account can provide serious tested information.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Dec 8, 2007)

i just think that 8 rounds of 9mm in a pocket is pretty damn cool.  not as bulky as other concealed weapons too.


----------



## phantom1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

*the Beretta 21a-22*

It may be a small cal. but it is small with 8 rounds of stinger ammo it is better than nothing at all. I carry it in my front pocket in side the pocket holster and it is easily taken out and fired.


----------



## phantom1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here is a picture.


----------



## Hush (Jan 15, 2009)

frank b said:


> This is my prefered pocket gun! http://world.guns.ru/handguns/hg23-e.htm
> 
> The bullet penetrates a level IIIa bodyarmor without any problems (front+back panel).
> 
> I use this as a BUG or for pocket carry.



Some other tidbits on that round from the article:
The only real (although of doubtful value) advantage of the new 5.45x18 MPTs round (official designation 7N7) is its deeper penetration, especially against soft body armor at short range. The stopping power of this round is so miserable that some police operatives officially refused to carry this pistol in harm’s way, asking for the venerable Makarov PM instead.
-and this:
The PSM pistol (Pistolet Samozaryadnyj Malogabaritnyj – self-loading small pistol) is one of the thinnest self-defence guns ever made, as it is only 17mm (2/3") thick; but it is also one of the least useful defensive weapons, as the pointed, jacketed bullet of small caliber and moderate velocity (about 300 m/s) can seemingly take forever to disable a target, even in the case of middle-of-the chest hit. Of course it is better than bare knuckles, but far too many cases were recorded when people suffered fatal shots from 5.45x18 bullets (usually in the chest area) but continued to fight or run for as much as half an hour, then suddenly collapsed and died from internal bleeding.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a Beretta 22, it is a great little carry piece. 

Now if I knew I was going to walk into a fire fight, I would rather have my battle rifle, lots of ammo, all my friends with rifles, some A10's, tanks etc.  Maybe even get the Navy and Air Force to soften the position before I go in. 

I have conceal carried for a long time and never had to use the pistol.  It can be more of a burden than a blessing.  

Also the advantage of conceal carry, is that a perp is not expecting it.  I live in a repetitively safe place.  It may no matter what I carry or even if I carry.  All of this needs to be taken into consideration in picking a carry piece.  (Ones needs a fair assessment of their own abilities too)


I have several choices and what I choose to carry, or even if I carry depends.  Cross country travel, for my travel trailer I have a Mossberg 590 and a pistol in 40 caliber of better.   


The neat thing about the 22 Beretta is weight and size.   That also is a advantage for many different clothing styles based on weather.


----------



## 7point62 (Jan 15, 2009)

My preference rather than a mini is to carry something heftier and risk the bulge. Down here in FL and the tropics we don't wear much more than t-shirts 80% of the time, so concealed carry usually means inside the belt and under a baggy t-shirt. 

I think if I had to pull my piece I'd like it to speak with a big voice.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jan 15, 2009)

7point62 said:


> My preference rather than a mini is to carry something heftier and risk the bulge. Down here in FL and the tropics we don't wear much more than t-shirts 80% of the time, so concealed carry usually means inside the belt and under a baggy t-shirt.
> 
> I think if I had to pull my piece I'd like it to speak with a big voice.



I think it boils down to;  Personal preference and hopefully based on understanding one's skill, their A/O, risk involved, availability of choices, and "secret sauce" (That unknown something).  

I consider myself to be very blessed.   Out side of work in the last 40 years, I had only needed to arm myself once and was able to avoid a confrontation.   That does not include some possible high risk situations that never went any wheres.


----------



## arizonaguide (Jan 16, 2009)

One thing that comes to mind is that a "pocket" pistol will probably be used in a last minute surprise self defense situation, probably at near contact distance where the usual "center of mass" target may become something more like "behind the ear", or some other such "contact" target.  Which makes a mousegun more usable.

Here's mine...but it's kinda limited to vest/coat pocket, or IWB. I kinda like that "bigger voice" idea also.


----------

